# Antifreeze Coolant Not Circulating, Car Overheating !!!!



## Oz's Jetta (Feb 14, 2008)

Hello Guys:
I've got a *1995 VW Jetta GL III *that had been sitting for a year. Well after a day or two of driving I noticed that the car getting up to 230 degrees within a ten mile drive to work. Well I thought it just need coolant added, so I did that. But on the drive home it started overheating again. I popped the hood and felt the expansion tank and the water was still cold and the top radiator hose felt like it was full of air and really tight to the squeeze. So I decided to flush out the system, I pulled the lower radiator hose and put it back on and went to fill the expansion tank with coolant flush but it wouldn't even hold the 20 oz. bottle. So I've got a blockage somewhere. My question is, "*Can the Thermostat in the closed position cause this*?" What are the other things to check? Thanks to all.


----------



## bearing01 (May 27, 2004)

*Re: Antifreeze Coolant Not Circulating, Car Overheating !!!! (Oz's Jetta)*

A blocked t-stat can make the car overheat.
If you got a blockage then it's likely that your water pump impeller has came apart. You'll need to replace the water pump and remove any impeller fins that may have come apart.
Water pumps are a known problem on these cars once they get 60k miles or more on them. Your problem is very common.


----------



## Oz's Jetta (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: Antifreeze Coolant Not Circulating, Car Overheating !!!! (bearing01)*

Thanks for the reply back, I'm going to go ahead and change the thermostat regardless just for safe measures because the water/coolant was like dirty brown in color. So how hard is it to change the waterpump?


----------



## bearing01 (May 27, 2004)

*Re: Antifreeze Coolant Not Circulating, Car Overheating !!!! (Oz's Jetta)*

Not that hard to do the water pump. Many suggest replacing the timing belt at the same time. No need. The pump on your car is not driven by the timing belt, as is on the AEG engine.
Coolant was brown in color? Sounds like someone mixed coolants. Did it originally have blue G11 or pink G12 coolant? Those coolants should never have turned any color unless something was added to them or you had an engine problem like blown head gasket. If the coolant is in bad shape then you could have a blockage in the rad.


----------



## sheimbach (Mar 12, 2006)

your waterpump impeller on your aba will most likely not come apart because they are metal not like the new ones that are plastic


----------



## bearing01 (May 27, 2004)

*Re: (sheimbach)*

water pump impeller on my ABA is made of plastic. It looks like this


----------



## sheimbach (Mar 12, 2006)

wow never saw one like that


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (sheimbach)*

Some are plastic, some are metal, lways replace with a metal one. Ask your local Euro parts store which ones are available.


----------



## Oz's Jetta (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: (Zorba2.0)*

Yeah the one that I took off was the plastic one mentioned. The propellers weren't broken off so I'm wondering if maybe it is the radiator. Well I'm changing the water pump and all belts, along with a tensioner. I ordered the water pump from Germanautoparts and got the one with the medal propellers. Hopefully when it arrives and I install it that that will fix the problem. Yeah I had put regular coolant in it last time I did a flush before realizing I'm suppose to use the G11 Blue stuff. The same that goes in my wifes Audi A6.....damn Germans get ya one way or the other.


----------



## Josh1581 (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (Oz's Jetta)*

I used one of those Presone flush kits you splice into your heater core hose. Beware...I had almost the exact same problem and when I flushed it out what looked like cat turds came out. Turns out the PO used one of those "fix your blown heater core/head gasket miracle remedies".


----------



## Oz's Jetta (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: (Josh1581)*

OK guys, well it's back to square one. I replaced the thermostat and water pump and water still isn't circulating? When I go to pour water in it only held like maybe 40oz. of water? What gives? I started the car up and idled for like 5-10 minutes and the temperature was up to probably 210 degrees but the top radiator hose was still cold? When I took the top hose off all you can hear is air being forced out? What's the problem now?


----------



## Oz's Jetta (Feb 14, 2008)

*Coolant STILL not Circulating*

OK guys, well I first changed the thermostat to no avail. I then replaced the water pump and still no circulation at all. The car will only hold probably 40oz. of water and no more. I let it run for like 5-10 minutes and the temperature rose to 210 degrees. When I felt the expansion tank water it was still cold and the top radiator hose was still cold also. So what's next? Blocked radiator, heater core or something else? Please someone give me the miracle cure?


----------



## AntiGravityHero (Sep 16, 2003)

*Re: (Oz's Jetta)*

Did you read Josh1581's post right above your last?


----------



## bearing01 (May 27, 2004)

*Re: (AntiGravityHero)*

did you squeeze the top rad hose to bleed all the air out of the system. You have to squeeze that hose a lot in order to get the system to take coolant


----------



## Oz's Jetta (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: (bearing01)*

Yeah I squeezed until I was blue in the face and nothing. So I guess I'm going to try the Prestone Flush Kit and see if that helps. If it does then I'll run super flush through and then top off with G11. I'll let you know what happens come Monday.


----------



## Josh1581 (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (Oz's Jetta)*

Super flush won't help if it's not circulating. It sounds like you've got a blockage somewhere. Hopefully the Prestone kit will fix your problem. 
And for fun I found the pics of what came out when I used the Prestone flush kit.










_Modified by Josh1581 at 9:24 AM 2-22-2008_


----------



## Little Golf Mklll (Nov 27, 2007)

When its overheating does the heat still work in the car?, if not then you've got a definite blockage. Air locks in the line are sometimes pretty stuborn, a garage overheated my engine trying to get the coolant to circulate when it was only a airlock. Good Luck



_Modified by Little Golf Mklll at 8:52 PM 2-23-2008_


----------



## Oz's Jetta (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: (Little Golf Mklll)*

Well Josh I did the Prestone flush and dirty water came out for a minute or so but theres still no circulation. Yeah the heat is working when it I start it up. I was told that I have a vapor lock from a friend. Another friend says that there a bleeder type valve that I need to take off?????


----------



## Josh1581 (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: (Oz's Jetta)*

When it gets up to temp do both the upper and lower hose get hot?
Have you tried running it with the coolant cap off while squeezing the hoses to try and squeeze out any air bubbles?
It could end up being a radiator blockage, but I wouldn't jump to that conclusion and rip off the front of your car and drop $100 on a radiator just yet.



_Modified by Josh1581 at 9:02 AM 2-25-2008_


----------



## Oz's Jetta (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: (Josh1581)*

Hey Josh, when the cars at say 190 the hose on top is still cold but haven't checked the bottom one yet? Yeah I've been squeezing the top hose and the water just rises in the expansion tank. I've been trying everything but haven't figured it out just yet. Now I put a garden hose in the top radiator and it flowed through to the bottom hose fine.


----------



## Pitsy (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: (Oz's Jetta)*

Parking it on an incline (nose up) helps get the air out. Dan Reed has a good DIY on this issue. I think it's part of his waterpump writeup.


----------



## Oz's Jetta (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: (Pitsy)*

I believe I've got blockage somewhere. I'm getting heat coming out the vents so that's the good part. Well I drove to work today which is 11 miles and the car got up to 230 degrees. The fans didn't kick on either. I popped the hood and the top hose is so tight I couldn't even squeeze it. I'm thinking the new thermostat might be bad or the radiator is clogged. What do you guys think?


----------



## Canadian2.0L8v (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: (Josh1581)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Josh1581* »_Super flush won't help if it's not circulating. It sounds like you've got a blockage somewhere. Hopefully the Prestone kit will fix your problem. 
And for fun I found the pics of what came out when I used the Prestone flush kit.









_Modified by Josh1581 at 9:24 AM 2-22-2008_

same happened to me. i've got some cats running my car and haven't emptied things for a while


----------



## rky7130 (May 5, 2007)

*Re: (Oz's Jetta)*

"I'm getting heat coming out the vents so that's the good part. Well I drove to work today which is 11 miles and the car got up to 230 degrees. The fans didn't kick on either."
the fans wont come on unless the A/C is on and on cold. as far as the circulation, i had that same problem last night i just squeesed the C***p out of all the hoses until it started circulating but there will be air pockets so i ran the car three times around the block before it was completly full.


----------



## FL 2.0L (Aug 1, 2002)

I didn't read the whole thread again, but did you change the rad fan switch?


----------



## FL 2.0L (Aug 1, 2002)

Couldn't turn away, like at a bad accident, so I read the whole thing again...
Are you still only able to get 40 oz in? The system is supposed to hold two bottles of the vw coolant and an equal amount of H2O...


----------



## Oz's Jetta (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: (FL 2.0L)*

Hey FL 2.0L, I actually got a gallon of water in and probably 2 litres of coolant in my system. But it's still not circulation right. The top rad hose is so tight I can't even squeeze it. The temperature is still around 230 within a 15 minutes drive. I took the new thermostat out and boiled some water and its working so I went to put it back in and broke off one of the bolts that holds the flange in. I got lucky though, I was able to get the broken shaft out. So I'm going to stop by the hardware store and but another. Once I get it on and fill up the system I'll get back and let everyone know how things went. If I can't I guess I might either take it too a shop or just change out the radiator myself?


----------



## Little Golf Mklll (Nov 27, 2007)

might wanna try leaving the thermostat out and seeing if it circulates, cause a garage had the same problem with mine.


----------



## master tdi tech (Feb 2, 2008)

take the small hose off the expansion tank and remove the cap..now using a blowgun blow through the hose till g11 bubbles up then fill start cap off check exptank circulation.


----------



## Oz's Jetta (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: (Little Golf Mklll)*

Actually that's exactly what I did and it still overheats. And now the heats not working, whereas before it was? Very strange.


----------



## Oz's Jetta (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: (master tdi tech)*

Well at this point I'll try anything.....when I get home I'll give it some air.


----------



## FL 2.0L (Aug 1, 2002)

It's sounding more and more like the rad is the issue, especially given the brown color of the coolant at first.


_Modified by FL 2.0L at 5:29 PM 3-3-2008_


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

*Re: (FL 2.0L)*

I'd like to suggest two things:
Have you tried physcially flushing the coolant system with a hose. I have done that in the past when my '88 Jetta had a clogged heatercore. It took about 8 times of flushing the whole cooling system thoroughly before the heater was actually putting out heat... Of course I made the newbie mistake of refilling with the green Prestone antifreeze, but I know better now...
My other suggestion is this: Try drilling a very small hole in the thermostat. What this does is to allow any trapped air to pass through the thermostat and avoid an air bubble from becoming trapped right next to the underside of the thermostat, thus preventing it from ever getting hot enough to open...
How do you go about backfilling the coolant? Do you just pour it in the top, or do you work your way from the bottom and back-fill different hoses till you get to the top of the engine?


----------



## JakRabit (Aug 8, 2003)

i thought i heard it all till i read all this thread. the problem is the nipple on the cyl head blocked. Take a small drill bit or a piece of wire and clean it out. there is air trapped in the engine. trust me i have seen it a hundred times. I own a vw performance shop in Vegas and i do a ton of maintenance on these.


----------



## Oz's Jetta (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: (JakRabit)*

Hey JakRabit, you might have a very good point. a mechanic said to blow air through that small hose and all kinds of crap came out. So yeah it was blocked for sure. I ran out of time last night but I'll get back with everyone about this. If this does fix it, man I did alot of work for a easy fix. I'll know better next time........No, there won't be a next time. LOL!!!


----------



## FL 2.0L (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (Oz's Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Oz’s Jetta* »_Actually that's exactly what I did and it still overheats. And now the heats not working, whereas before it was? Very strange.

Thought you already blew the hose out?


----------



## master tdi tech (Feb 2, 2008)

ive also seen this a thousand times...thats why i use a blow gun its faster...


----------



## Oz's Jetta (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: (FL 2.0L)*

No I hadn't applied air to that little hose on the expansion tank. Well I took the car for a spin and it's not overheating yet but I'm worried that the bottom radiator hose is still cold when the top hose it pretty hot? I'm going to take it out this evening and drive it a little more and determine for sure if I have it fixed or not? If not then I guess the next step is the radiator huh? And I'm getting heat now.


----------



## Oz's Jetta (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: (Oz's Jetta)*

PROBLEM SOLVED..........it was the little hose clogged up from the expansion tank. I drove it for 30 minutes and it ran perfect and stayed around 195-200 degrees. At Last !!!! Thanks for all the great replies back.......I love this website.





















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JakRabit (Aug 8, 2003)

if you dont clean it out it will happen again make sure you drill out the nipple on the head. blowing it out is a temporary fix. do it right or take it to someone who will.


----------



## hakunat (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: (JakRabit)*

Could you please elaborate on the location of the nipple?

_Quote, originally posted by *JakRabit* »_ the problem is the nipple on the cyl head blocked.

Could this same problem apply to a VR6 Jetta? I have been having a similar problem and have also replaced the thermostat.


----------



## Oz's Jetta (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: (hakunat)*

Hey Hakunat, I'm guessing the nipple he's talking about is the smaller hose going into the block from the expansion tank. I didn't do this and don't know if it's necessary or not. I didn't personally do it so I'm not sure what nipple it is but I'm guessing if you take the hose off you might see it?


----------



## audi90cad (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (JakRabit)*

hi
how did you fix the little hose cloged i am having same problem.


----------



## lagolfadel97 (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: (audi90cad)*

take off hose from head and u'll see nipple...


----------



## audi90cad (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (lagolfadel97)*

i think my car thrmostate was blocked so i took out the thrmostate to check if the car stops getting heatup.i will start the car today i hope the problem will solve if it solve the i will put new thrmostate.


----------



## audi90cad (Apr 16, 2006)

hello guys
now my car running perfect the thrmosate was stucked and was not opening so forced to open it by hand then i test it in hot boiling water now its working good and the radiator fan is working too.
Thanks for the help guys


----------

